# Fun While Shopping at Tesco's



## Jane Doe

Proof of what can happen if a wife or girlfriend drags her husband or boyfriend along shopping

This letter was recently sent by Tesco's Head Office to a customer in Oxford : 
Dear Mrs Murray,

While we thank you for your valued custom and use of the Tesco Loyalty Card, the Manager of our store in Banbury is considering banning you and your family from shopping with us, unless your husband stops his antics. 
Below is a list of offences over the past few months all verified by our surveillance cameras:

1. June 15: 
Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's trolleys when they weren't looking.

2. July 2: 
Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. July 7: 
Made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to feminine products aisle.

4. August 14: 
Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

5. September 15: 
Set up a tent in the outdoor clothing department and told shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring sausages and a Calor gas stove.

6. September 23: 
When the Deputy Manager asked if she could help him,he began to cry and asked, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'

7. October 4: 
Looked right into the security camera; used it as a mirror, picked his nose, and ate it.

8. November 10: 
While appearing to be choosing kitchen knives in the Housewares aisle asked an assistant if he knew where the antidepressants were.

9. December 3: 
Darted around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible' theme.

10. December 6: 
In the kitchenware aisle, practised the 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.

11. December 18: 
Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed,yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'

12. December 21: 
When an announcement came over the loud speaker,assumed the foetal position and screamed 'NO! NO! It's those voices again.'

And; last, but not least:

13. December 23: 
Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited a while; then yelled, very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here.'


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol: I will have to try some of these


----------



## TTonyTT

:lol: :lol: :lol:

top marks for that one


----------



## mighTy Tee

This reminds me of a story about a certain TT Forum member who was given Â£1.00 to get a trolley and didnt know how the coin operated trolley locks worked so put it in the one in front 
























This released 2 trolleys which were pushed around the supermarket still joined together. However the flap as the rear of the trolley (think of where the baby sits) was pushed up so this forum member could only stack the shopping on top of the trolley.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mighTy Tee said:


> This reminds me of a story about a certain TT Forum member who was given Â£1.00 to get a trolley and didnt know how the coin operated trolley locks worked so put it in the one in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This released 2 trolleys which were pushed around the supermarket still joined together. However the flap as the rear of the trolley (think of where the baby sits) was pushed up so this forum member could only stack the shopping on top of the trolley.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: We need a name


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is he very senior?


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Richard you have sent me well and truly to Saga Land


----------



## TTotal

Have to say the whole thing left Helen and I in tears of laughter - little kids pointing and *sniggering* :lol: - 2 trolleys and all we could get into them was a bag of spuds!!!

At least he didnt say which store we were in :wink:


----------



## TTotal

I actually said S N I G G E R I N G not black person , the auto bleeper works too well LOL ! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

wallsendmag said:


> Is he very senior?


You could say that.....

Revenge for the skirt is sweet.


----------



## TTotal

Oh yes, the "Richard wears a skirt incident" :lol:

But they all know don't they :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> At least he didnt say which store we were in :wink:


Now you have us thinking. We were pi$$ing ourselves laughing, but seem to remember the name Lidl ?


----------



## TTotal

No music 
No bags
Like a Polish shop in 1970

and TWIN Trolleys


----------



## marcusgilbert

Very funny post - I can visualize the joined up trollys... PMSL several times over 
. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Then also imagine steering the cumbersome "arctic" trolley round the store too !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsi72

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT

Back on topic - Banbury - must be Lou & NuTTs :lol:


----------



## Godzilla

TTotal said:


> Then also imagine steering the cumbersome "arctic" trolley round the store too !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmm these were trolleys from the North pole then?


----------



## TTotal

Whoops getting confused thought I was in Iceland :lol:


----------



## mountainqueen

Another supermarket ruse is to fill up a trolley with booze and then pop a pack of nappies on top. Go to the till, and find yourself a fiver shy of the bill. Turn to your partner, have a little debate and then, after a slight 'umm' and 'aah,' ditch the nappies....


----------



## gt russell

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

LOL @ John :lol:


----------



## TTotal

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/untitled.JPG

That was a fun day, Tim fixed (tried to fix) on your new vallence Lisa.


----------

